# Trnity, Smiffy, Ella-Bella-Leena & Kasper Boo popping on to say hello..



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Its been ages I know, sorry but so much going on at the moment. I thought I would pop on and say hi and we are all alive and well.

Trin & Ella









Ella



















Triny









Smiffy



















Kasper Boo


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello nice to see you ! thanks for pics stunning


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

AWWWWW I have missed your little cuties! They are looking fabulous!!!! So happy to see these pics.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you very much, itsd good to be back. I bet we have alot of new members now


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes and some OLDIES are still here !


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

How wonderful to see these adorable little ones! The pics are so precious and the babies are gorgeous as always.. Hope all is well for you guys.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely pics! Your little ones are gorgeous!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawww gorgeous pics  good to see you back


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

great pics they are so cute


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I am busy at home at the moment as hopefully moving home so time is sparse but I really will try harder xxx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We have missed you guys! Glad to see you and all is well! Love the pics of your crew...as always


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you Michelle, will be back on later to catch-up xxx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Your pups look great!
Don't stay away so long


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Great photos Julie , I just love 'MY' Kasper Boo, he has the best hair


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fabulous pics ....Love your fur babies.


----------



## angellovesanimals (Jan 11, 2011)

too cute! Trinity is a cutie pie! That's the coloring i like in Chi's  they are sooo cute!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Aww! how cute!
I adore Ella!


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2011)

They all are too cute ! Love the little bit of tounge some have out .


----------

